# Had no idea



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah...just google "bow and arrow forums" or "archery forums"...see what pops up! Welcome!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

bioactive.


----------



## bioactive (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the reception.

Jim


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------

